#ubuntu-charlas 2013-03-29
<Luis___> Hola, buenas noches
<Luis___> Ignoro si este canala está abierto y si hay alguien ahí
#ubuntu-charlas 2018-03-28
<car> hola, tengo la distro 17 10 instalada y no me reproduce un dvd , en windows lo hace pero en linux no. tengo los reproductores , videos y vcl, he probado con los dos
